# Lựa chọn sữa tắm phù hợp với từng loại da



## Nguyễn Hữu Anh Tài (3/10/21)

Thành phần chủ yếu có trong sữa tắm là mỡ động vật, kiềm và soda, chúng có tác dụng làm sạch da hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, các thành phần này lại gián tiếp vô hiệu hóa acid mantle tự nhiên của da, lấy đi chất bảo vệ không cần thiết. Từ đó, da sẽ mất cân bằng về độ ẩm. Da khô và nhạy cảm trước sự tấn công bên ngoài. Vì vậy, lựa chọn sữa tắm dưỡng ẩm phù hợp với da rất quan trọng. Một số chất gây hại có trong sữa tắm mà bạn cần tránh như Paraben, chất tạo bọt sulfate, Propylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, chất tạo mùi hương…
*1. Đối với da nhờn*

Không nên chọn sữa tắm có chất béo vì là thành phần dưỡng ẩm nên có tính hút nước mạnh nên có thể làm da luôn ẩm ướt, tạo môi trường thuận lợi cho các vi sinh vật phát triển, từ đó sinh mụn.
Chọn những loại có thành phần kháng khuẩn, tẩy dầu, loại bỏ bã nhờn trên da như salicylic, triclosan, bentonite, cam thảo, nho, chanh, bạc hà…
*2. Da thường hay da hỗn hợp*

Cần chọn sữa tắm có độ pH vừa phải, tốt nhất là các loại thảo mộc tự nhiên như trà, dưa leo, bạc hà, oải hương… đều là các loại giúp bạn tẩy sạch bụi bẩn mà không khô da. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên thay đổi sữa tắm theo mùa.
*3. Da khô*

 chọn sữa tắm cho da khô cần chứa chất béo, độ dưỡng ẩm cao. Bạn nên lưu ý vào thành phần, hạn chế kiềm, nhiều dưỡng chất như vitamin E, vitamin C, hoặc A, hay các loại như chiết xuất từ dầu oliu dưỡng tóc, dầu dừa, hương thảo…
*4. Da nhạy cảm*

Nên chọn sữa tắm có công thức nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản và chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên để chăm sóc da nhạy cảm. Ưu tiên thành phần panthenol – đây là chất làm dịu các tổn thương trên da, thích hợp cho da nhạy cảm. Tránh dùng loại chứa hương thơm nhân tạo nhiều.


----------

